# new chap



## terry c (Jan 30, 2010)

HI 
   To you all new to this web site dunk told me about it been motorhoming for about 7 years i have a wife and 3 boys  and love to ski .
                                    from terry


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the site Terry. Lots of info for you in the various forums, enjoy.
Any questions, fire away, someone will have an answer.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 30, 2010)

hi, terry

Good to see you  there are loads of interesting things and people on here to check out.

happy trails..

dunk


----------



## zeezee16 (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> HI
> To you all new to this web site dunk told me about it been motorhoming for about 7 years i have a wife and 3 boys  and love to ski .
> from terry


Hi Terry, welcome to the site, give us a clue, where are you.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jan 30, 2010)

*welcome*

welcome to the wildys terry

weez
Tony


----------



## terry c (Jan 30, 2010)

*hi*

sorry i bit more info about me i live near blackpool in thornton we go to disney alot paris so if any one needs any info jusy ask . iam on my 2nd motorhome its a rimor 6 birth had it about 6 months or so .is there many motorhomers from the north west on here


----------



## runnach (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard Terry, You will find people have all sorts of vans, and pretty much live all over the country.

Channa


----------



## bigboack (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> sorry i bit more info about me i live near blackpool in thornton we go to disney alot paris so if any one needs any info jusy ask . iam on my 2nd motorhome its a rimor 6 birth had it about 6 months or so .is there many motorhomers from the north west on here



Hi and welcome to the site terry, we are in Blackburn so only down the road from you really.


----------



## terry c (Jan 30, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Hi and welcome to the site terry, we are in Blackburn so only down the road from you really.



HI 
  i have don a lot off skating over the last 20 years at ice rink in blackburn


----------



## bigboack (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> HI
> i have don a lot off skating over the last 20 years at ice rink in blackburn



Well it is olympic standard you know, i hope hope to see you at the next winter olympics terry. although Terry and Dean doent have the same ring as the last olympic winners from this country. Or are they the cinema adverts always get them mixxed up.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> sorry i bit more info about me i live near blackpool in thornton we go to disney alot paris so if any one needs any info jusy ask . iam on my 2nd motorhome its a rimor 6 birth had it about 6 months or so .is there many motorhomers from the north west on here



Originaly from just outside Wigan, but now live in Mid Wales, near Welshpool.
Sure to meet up at one of the "meets".

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## terry c (Jan 30, 2010)

*skating*

HI 
  Iam 41 now and was allways in to hockey typ skating and still veay good but 20 year old son is now better than me he is one off the best at black burn when we go but just not keep up with him no more its no fun getting old


----------



## runnach (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> HI
> Iam 41 now and was allways in to hockey typ skating and still veay good but 20 year old son is now better than me he is one off the best at black burn when we go but just not keep up with him no more its no fun getting old



yup all of a sudden the mid life crisis makes sense 

I stopped smoking at 40 ( re started sadly ) and was really into mountain biking, I did mile after mile.

One day I visited the local woods and the kids had built jumps, No one about so I thought I would have a go, brilliant fun  until on one jump got it totally wrong and ended up thrown over the handlebars and landed full pelt on my shoulder 

I was wearing a rucksack, which far from helped break my fall...having eventually caught second wind and hobbled home, straght in the bath for soothing relax..

Two days later and still in agony I visited casualty for an x-ray and was given a right bollocking for not going earlier and any sympathy was sadly lacking.

Moral of the story is a 15 year old mindset trapped in 40 something carcass is a recipe for disaster

Channa

It turned out no breaks but


----------



## Firefox (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Terry, welcome to the forum! There's lots going on here so I hope you have a great time. Feel free to ask questions


----------



## terry c (Jan 30, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Originaly from just outside Wigan, but now live in Mid Wales, near Welshpool.
> Sure to meet up at one of the "meets".
> 
> Happy Camping
> Bill.



do you have many meets on here


----------



## bigboack (Jan 30, 2010)

We are having a two legged horse meet at Leek in February, Bet mine wins.
Just have a trwl through and you will see all about the meets, Only been to one so far and was made really welcome although AJ tried to poison me with some Meths/Scotch. they didnt see me for the rest of the meet,I will have my revenge.


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 30, 2010)

terry c said:


> sorry i bit more info about me i live near blackpool in thornton we go to disney alot paris so if any one needs any info jusy ask . iam on my 2nd motorhome its a rimor 6 birth had it about 6 months or so .is there many motorhomers from the north west on here


 
welcome to the wildies i'm from wigan terry,moved here from wolverhampton few months ago.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 31, 2010)

There usually seems to be something going on every holiday maybe 6 or 7 times a year at least. And they often meet at Hayfield near Glossop though I haven't been yet. I'm sure you'd be very welcome.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Terry - welcome to the site - I see you are already getting loads of comments - Good bunch of lads we lot are (not forgetting the women)

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## terry c (Feb 2, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Terry - welcome to the site - I see you are already getting loads of comments - Good bunch of lads we lot are (not forgetting the women)
> 
> John (Guernsey Donkey)
> 
> ...



HI 
   your  right about that there seems to be a good amount off bannter on here


----------

